

Saturday Math Puzzle - Winerack - DanBC

http://imgur.com/pwzgA<p>A winerack (p q r s) can hold more than 3 but less than 4 bottles of wine at its base.  This layer (the first layer) is horizontal.<p>Adding more bottles in more layers creates uneven layers.<p>The fifth layer is always even.<p>Why?
======
DanBC
A clickable link.

(<http://imgur.com/pwzgA>)

